# Looking for 3D modelers



## Flardan (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello FA forums.

I used to work with Poser 5 for quite a while, using pre-made models before the changes of the AUP prohibited pictures with such models to be uploaded to FurAffinity... This practically made me have 0 models to use for Poser 5 that are within the legal limits. 

For a long time though... I was hoping to find a 3D modeler who take requests or commissions, but haven't been able to find anyone who are interested or take commissions for a cheap price. I have looked for over two years now and I really dont know where else to look now. 

I wasn't sure if I should've posted this in the Art Exchange or in this place, since im looking for artists who can do 3D models that I can either commission or request, so sorry if im posting in the wrong place. ^^;

--Flardan the latios, aka 'Flare' on FA


----------



## Deadthemoo (Oct 4, 2010)

What exactly do you want? I'm dwindling in 3D modeling, but I don't think I'll be able to do anything too hard... xD


----------



## Flardan (Oct 5, 2010)

well for starters.... a Male, a female, a herm and a shemale model of my cutie ant-humans... ^^ They seem very simple enough to make.

Or my cutie anthro ant Alexander the ant.. :3

Then after one or both of them are made... a predator model to nom my cutie creations... like a plant (venus flytrap, pod plants or something) or an anthro frog.. :3


Ant-Humans: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2458313/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1826437/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2131864/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2249928/


Alexander the Ant: http://rp.aryion.com/profile/Alexander_the_ant


Plant predator idea: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1933124/

This is what I had in mind.. :3 I used Poser 5 primarily, though I can easily install it again... or I can use Blender. :3 It depends on what you can do.


----------



## Aden (Oct 5, 2010)

That's a lot of work, you know. I hope you're willing to pay whoever steps up to this a fair amount.


----------



## Flardan (Oct 5, 2010)

@Aden: I am willing to pay... though I really hope for cheap ones.

And if my ant-humans are too much work despite them being rather simple in design.. I could ask just for a male Ant-Human model and some male anthro frog model to start with.


----------



## Deadthemoo (Oct 5, 2010)

Hm. I think I'll give this a try, at least try and model a male one. Usually I'd flat out refuse to work from a NSFW picture, but I do feel there is a severe lack of insectoids around. But still refuse to draw a herm or any parts but boobs. Sorry about that.


----------



## Flardan (Oct 6, 2010)

ah... I see.

Guess... you could make the male Ant-Human model like a Ken-doll then, like without the parts? I wish I had any SFW pics of them, but unfortunally that's the only ones I have.


----------

